# Looking for some new optics



## Dckhunter13 (Sep 20, 2007)

So this will be my first year hunting big game, I am an avid bird hunter and finally decided to put in and drew a muzzle loader deer tag. I have purchased everything I need except for binoculars. I want a quality yet inexpensive pair seeing that I am a poor college student. Does anyone have any suggestions or even a pair I could buy from you? Any help is greatly appreciated. 

I am currently looking at:
Vortex Diamondbacks: 10X42
Nikon Trailblazers: 10X42
Cabelas Roof Prism: 10X42


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Dckhunter13 said:


> Vortex Diamondbacks: 10X42


I just got my two boys a couple of these and I think I paid $215 or close to that.... Anyway they are worth every penny! Didn't look at the others you mentioned. But the waranty counts for something... My boys are 14....


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

TAK said:


> Dckhunter13 said:
> 
> 
> > Vortex Diamondbacks: 10X42
> ...


+1 I have two pair of these, GREAT binos.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Can't go wrong with vortex, check out ksl too.


----------



## walkalot (Oct 11, 2011)

the vortex diamondbacks are definitely the best out of the ones you mentioned, both optically and the warranty.....if you're trying to stay cheaper than that IMO the redfield rebel is better than the nikon trailblazers and if you look online is right around $120 to $150 if you're trying to go with the cheapest decent option. I had a pair for 3 years and was very happy with them until I upgraded. However for a little extra coin, the vortex diamondbacks are better optically and that warranty is tough to beat, even for something small like eyecup problems just send them in no issues.....something to think about


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Diamondbacks. I have two pair.


----------



## coyothunter (Jan 12, 2011)

Love the Vortex.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

http://www.cameracronies.com/Vortex-Opt ... 1/p-428701


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

I have the Diamondbacks and love them!


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

walkalot said:


> that warranty is tough to beat, even for something small like eyecup problems just send them in no issues.....something to think about


Just sent one of my pair in to have the eye cups repaired, they arrived at Vortex on Weds hope they come back soon. They say 1 week, we will see.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

kailey29us said:


> walkalot said:
> 
> 
> > that warranty is tough to beat, even for something small like eyecup problems just send them in no issues.....something to think about
> ...


You might be a while???? Reason I say that I bought a pair of the HD 15x50's and never looked at them out of the box. Well I put them in the case and was on the Mt a few days later and I could not get them to focus with both eyes but with one I could. Took them back to the store and they was out of them. They are waiting on a shipment of them. Been on them like white on rice since.... Vortex is running low on bino's is what I understand.... Now I still think the warranty is great.... Just a bad time right now with all the hunts and people buying up stock.....


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would raise some cane TAK in making them get you something else or some sort of alternative! That is simply unacceptable especially for new right out of the box. I would them back to the retailer and try another if that were an option. The squeeky wheel gets the grease, get more squeeky!


----------



## walkalot (Oct 11, 2011)

Huge29 said:


> I would raise some cane TAK in making them get you something else or some sort of alternative! That is simply unacceptable especially for new right out of the box. I would them back to the retailer and try another if that were an option. The squeeky wheel gets the grease, get more squeeky!


The retailer ran out, not sure that's vortex's fault unless they are on backorder.

I am not trying to say vortex is perfect, but if you spend the extra $80 or so for the diamondbacks, they are better glass and will get repaired free of charge if you have issues. (timing is another story on when something happens to them and turn around time, but usually vortex is pretty decent on this)

however if you opt for something cheaper when they go they go is usually the case, or have some type of a limited warranty.


----------



## fish_wisper (Jan 7, 2011)

I just bought the Cabelas Alpine Extreme binoculars. They have phase croection coatings on the lens. They are normally $259.00, Cabelas is closing them out right now for $109.00. You have to buy them online though as they do not have them in the store. I have been very happy with them!


----------



## Uni (Dec 5, 2010)

I think I'm the only person that's doesn't like Vortex bino's. They just aren't as clear to me as the other mid range brands. Everyone else seems to like them though. I must be doing something wrong. Haha.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Moved this to the gear section.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I would raise some cane TAK in making them get you something else or some sort of alternative! That is simply unacceptable especially for new right out of the box. I would them back to the retailer and try another if that were an option. The squeeky wheel gets the grease, get more squeeky!


They are on the way... they was out of them when I took them back. I am cool as I have some 10x50's also.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Camera Land NY has a screaming good deal on the Minox BF series bino right now. They are very good for the money. Check them out. i currently own both Vortex and Minox. Both are good optics at a good price point.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Do not make the mistake and go off advice alone. Try each pair out that are in your price range. What you are looking for are a pair of optics that fit your eyes, not someone else's. If you put them up to your eyes with little eye refocus and bring them back down with little eye refocus, they are the ones for you. It also depends on how much weight you want around your neck and what light conditions you are most prone to use them in. Wider objective lenses gather more light. That's their only advantage. Most 10x's are sufficient for any type of hunting situation.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

fish_wisper said:


> I just bought the Cabelas Alpine Extreme binoculars. They have phase croection coatings on the lens. They are normally $259.00, Cabelas is closing them out right now for $109.00. You have to buy them online though as they do not have them in the store. I have been very happy with them!


I can't find any Alpine Extremes, from the reviews it sounds like the name has changed at least once, are these the ones? Doesn't look like a bad deal there, but the reviews are pretty poor. Cabela's site


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

TAK said:


> kailey29us said:
> 
> 
> > walkalot said:
> ...


Got the email today, 4 business days after they received them, they got shipped back to me today via Fedex. They will be here on Friday.


----------

